# Can someone help me figure out what my dog is mixed with?



## Silverbadge (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello,

We just adopted a new dog. The foster mom said she thought she was either a very poor breed of German Shepherd or a German Shepherd/Wild dog (coyote/wolf) mix. I looked up some "Coydogs" and she does have some resemblances. She is not shy, she loves to play and is very energetic. The only time she whines is if she is put in her crate and shes someone walking around. Then she wants out, however she has really stopped doing that for the most part after only having her for a couple of days. We started the training process ASAP! She is a very very fast learner. Very smart girl. My wife and I took her on a walk the other night and she was kind of pulling. I spent 15 minutes teaching her how to walk properly and she got it. The next day I took her out again and she didn't mess up once. She is a tad stubborn though. The humane society put her at 2, but the shelter said she is probably more along the lines of 1 - 1.5. The only thing as of now that we are having trouble with is she keeps nipping at our older Shepherd/Husky mix. I am sure she is just wanting to play, but we really need that to stop like NOW! Anyways, please help me with what you think she may be mixed with! Thanks! (Please disregard the mess, we just moved in!)


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

There is a DNA kit you can get. I understand it is quit simple to use. 

This boy is from a hording situation. The rescue I help has been working hard with him to get him used to people, he has a lot of traits of a coydog and some of the dogs he was rescued with do the coyote chatter. The rescue sent out the DNA test sample. 










Turns out he is Cardigan Welsh Corgi mixed with Chinook, German Shepherd, and Australian Cattle Dog. I would never would have pegged that mix in a million years. 

They also have 3 little female puppies who we were told were German Shepherd mixes... 

This little girl 










Not a hint of Shepherd in her.  Mostly Boston Terrier/Boxer mix..


My guess for your little girl would be Shepherd/Huskie or Malamute mix but so far I'm totally striking out on the guesses. LOL


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

you could order a mixed breed test (or purebreed test) on Amazon or petsmart. It's like 60 on amazon for the mixed breed test and 50 for the purebreed test on amazon and petsmart only carries the purebreed test for 90 dollars.  Good luck! 

and Shepherdmom the first pup I could totally see cattle dog mixed with that  he's cute.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Guys please keep in mind DNA kits ARE NOT ACCURATE!!! They are a waste of money if you want serious answers. If you feel like spending $60+ on one for the fun of it, go ahead. 

I see GSD but I couldn't tell you what else.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I was thinking GSD/Malamute.

Yeah, those DNA things are silly, IMHO. The breeder whom my dogs' dam came from did a DNA test for S&G's on one of her dogs. You wouldn't believe some of the things that came back as being in the dog! I don't trust them as far as I can throw them.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I see lots of GSD and I'm not sure about what else either. I did do the DNA test on mine and I feel it was accurate. Mine came back Samoyed, Old English Sheepdog, and lab. She has the structure of the Samoyed, the temperament of the lab, and the fur of the old english sheepdog


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

AngelaA6 said:


> you could order a mixed breed test (or purebreed test) on Amazon or petsmart. It's like 60 on amazon for the mixed breed test and 50 for the purebreed test on amazon and petsmart only carries the purebreed test for 90 dollars.  Good luck!
> 
> and Shepherdmom the first pup I could totally see cattle dog mixed with that  he's cute.



He is totally a doll. I've finally got him to the point where he will sit next to me and take treat and be petted. He will allow us to get a leash on and off of him but he won't go anywhere on it. But from a dog that wouldn't approach us at all to sitting there taking treats and letting me pet him is still huge progress. 

Kzoppa why are they not accurate?? It was my understanding that DNA wasn't wrong?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I see a poorly pigmented GSD. DNA tests aren't terribly reliable. while they may be fun, I wouldn't use it to actually determine mix. She's beautiful.  Just enjoy her!


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

She's very pretty. 
I'd peg her as a faded pigmented GSD. 

Enjoy her!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Those tests have come back as odd mixes on purebred dogs plenty of times.

And they always come back with rare and expensive breeds of dogs that I doubt are "mixing" to produce mutts. Think common when you think mixes. GSD x husky, GSD x rott, GSD x lab, etc.

Which is the more accurate color - picture 1 or the rest?

The first maybe a husky gsd mix as that is very common but I am more inclined to just say purebred GSD.......


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> There is a DNA kit you can get. I understand it is quit simple to use.
> 
> This little girl
> 
> ...


I am beginning to think those kits are a scam. There is no way that that dog is a boxer /Boston terrier mix . No way.


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

When thinking about the DNA test kits, it's important to remember that most breeds are mixes of mixes, concentrated to meet desired characteristics..... so when the results of the test come back with a mix of random breeds, you need to consider, what are the chances those breeds were used in formulating the breed you *think* your dog is, 100 years ago?


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Why is he grey in the first picture and brown in the others. Did you have a filter on?
He looks like mostly shepherd with some malamute or husky mix with those markings and straight legs.
Thank you for rescuing him.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> I am beginning to think those kits are a scam. There is no way that that dog is a boxer /Boston terrier mix . No way.


Oh there is lots of other stuff mixed in. Those were the main two.... 

Min poodle, border collie, italian greyhound. No Shepherd though and to be honest having spent some time with these puppies, other than the color they don't seem shepherd at all. I think the shelter just had them mislabeled. They have the cutest little short legs...


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just see a GSD. Definitely not a coydog or a wolfdog.


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

She looks GSD to me.. Maybe a cross between light pigmented show and working lines.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

gsd/ husky..


----------



## Silverbadge (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies! I guess she decided tonight to tear up her new bed we bought for her to lay on inside of her crate! Guess we have another thing to work on!


----------



## Silverbadge (Mar 21, 2013)

Pooky44 said:


> Why is he grey in the first picture and brown in the others. Did you have a filter on?
> He looks like mostly shepherd with some malamute or husky mix with those markings and straight legs.
> Thank you for rescuing him.



I'm not really sure. My sister 'n law took these photos for me while I was at work on her iPhone. She is way less gray in person than she is in the odd picture. I would say the other pictures are more of what she looks like, but with a tad of gray mixed in.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I highly doubt there is any wolf or coyote in your dog. She could be a poorly-bred GSD, but it's just as likely that she's a mix with husky or something else domestic. She actually reminds me of an Alaskan Husky, which itself is a mix of breeds.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

She looks GSD to me.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

looks GSD to me


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> There is a DNA kit you can get. I understand it is quit simple to use.
> 
> This boy is from a hording situation. The rescue I help has been working hard with him to get him used to people, he has a lot of traits of a coydog and some of the dogs he was rescued with do the coyote chatter. The rescue sent out the DNA test sample.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but I'm cracking up here. Boston terrier/boxer?! Omg. Those tets  have been proven to be completely inaccurate. I really hope the rescue didn't re home them under those breeds. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Capone22 said:


> I'm sorry but I'm cracking up here. Boston terrier/boxer?! Omg. Those tets  have been proven to be completely inaccurate. I really hope the rescue didn't re home them under those breeds.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Who has proven them to be inaccurate and how? I thought DNA testing was for sure 100%. We convict criminals with it. How can it be wrong? Rescue is going to probably list under those breeds. Do you have a better guess?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DNA tests are accurate for people. We focus more on humans than animals in most cases especially when it comes to technology. Several people have DNA tested their PB dogs for the fun of it and have gotten some seriously wacky results. 

My uncle DNA tested his border collie. She's papered and AKC registered and everything. Her results came back with italian greyhound, husky, border terrier, chihuahua and a few others. Yes all dogs are created using various other breeds but seriously, if you were to look into the dogs used to create the GSD (yes it's documented) and then test your own dog, you'd likely question what came back too. Multiple people on this board, who are even more knowledgable in the world of dogs than myself, have stated DNA kits are a joke. I trust their judgement as well as my own having seen the results of these dog DNA tests myself. Just because something works so well for humans, doesnt mean they work that well for animals. DNA evidence for criminal prosecution has come a very long way and its still not as easy as TV makes it seem.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks GSD X Husky but thrown very much to the shepherd. If that's the case, you'll have a super smart thinking dog who will keep you on your toes and keep testing you! She's beautiful


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Silverbadge said:


> Thanks for all the replies! I guess she decided tonight to tear up her new bed we bought for her to lay on inside of her crate! Guess we have another thing to work on!


I found that my puppy was inclined to tear up a bed made with stuffing but any bed made with foam rubber inside was safe.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

If you wouldn't tell me that this is a mix I wouldn't even know. Looks like purebread sable to me, today on Facebook I saw a pic somebody posted a "panda" GSD. Which is still a GSD but completely different color than "standard". It's really interesting actually, look it up. Color doesn't really mean anything... So I'm gonna say your dog is purebread GSD. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> Who has proven them to be inaccurate and how? I thought DNA testing was for sure 100%. We convict criminals with it. How can it be wrong? Rescue is going to probably list under those breeds. Do you have a better guess?


Are you serious? The DNA test kit for dogs is a ridiculous waste of money, I thought everyone knew that. It's not the same test that is used for humans.

That puppy looks like it could be part GSD, but without better pictures it's really hard to say... but I can without a doubt say there is no Boston or Boxer in that pup. The head and muzzle too narrow, almost snipey.


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

I am far from an expert, but looks GSD to me. She is a very pretty girl btw


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> Who has proven them to be inaccurate and how? I thought DNA testing was for sure 100%. We convict criminals with it. How can it be wrong? Rescue is going to probably list under those breeds. Do you have a better guess?


It is accurate for people because it was developed for people and it's accuracy was improved over many, many years through much research. Human DNA testing was incredibly inaccurate when it was first introduced. 

Doggie DNA is in it's very infant stages. You're comparing apples and oranges.


Anyways...


----------



## Silverbadge (Mar 21, 2013)

Pooky44 said:


> I found that my puppy was inclined to tear up a bed made with stuffing but any bed made with foam rubber inside was safe.



Thanks for the tip! We will give that a try!


----------



## Babygirl33710 (Mar 22, 2021)

Silverbadge said:


> Hello,
> 
> We just adopted a new dog. The foster mom said she thought she was either a very poor breed of German Shepherd or a German Shepherd/Wild dog (coyote/wolf) mix. I looked up some "Coydogs" and she does have some resemblances. She is not shy, she loves to play and is very energetic. The only time she whines is if she is put in her crate and shes someone walking around. Then she wants out, however she has really stopped doing that for the most part after only having her for a couple of days. We started the training process ASAP! She is a very very fast learner. Very smart girl. My wife and I took her on a walk the other night and she was kind of pulling. I spent 15 minutes teaching her how to walk properly and she got it. The next day I took her out again and she didn't mess up once. She is a tad stubborn though. The humane society put her at 2, but the shelter said she is probably more along the lines of 1 - 1.5. The only thing as of now that we are having trouble with is she keeps nipping at our older Shepherd/Husky mix. I am sure she is just wanting to play, but we really need that to stop like NOW! Anyways, please help me with what you think she may be mixed with! Thanks! (Please disregard the mess, we just moved in!)


I would definitely say she is part coyote! From what you are describing she acts just like my German I used to have but she had gotten out of a window when I was 12 and never came back. She WAS part coyote, and she was really stubborn, and she did not like our other dog as well, she would play but get wayyy too rough. She did have a tendency to act skittish though, she acted as if she was part wild at times, I think she had more coyote in her than anything. And she looked exactly like your doggo! You could see the German but she was lighter in color, skinnier than one, her hair went in weird directions, and she had the same colored eyes. Crazy but I do think your doggie is part coyote!


----------

